# Coffin Project - 2009 Legend of the Wood



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

This is our latest project in preparation for Halloween 2009. This is a toe pincher coffin that is based on the plans from ScareFX.

This was a cool project that came out very well. It looks very realistic.

Take a look at the side by side comparison to a cardboard coffin that was purchased for $49. The cost to build the wooden coffin was around $40.

Check out the link to the pictures below.

http://www.legendofthewood.com/2009coffin - Legend of the Wood 2009 Coffin Project


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry....Here is the link

http://www.legendofthewood.com/2009coffin


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

This is our latest project in preparation for Halloween 2009. This is a toe pincher coffin that is based on the plans from ScareFX.

This was a cool project that came out very well. It looks very realistic.

Take a look at the side by side comparison to a cardboard coffin that was purchased for $49. The cost to build the wooden coffin was around $40.

Check out the link to the pictures below.

http://www.legendofthewood.com/2009coffin


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job ..
wood good cardboard bad!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice tutorial for a basic prop that everyone needs. It came out great!
So you'll be teaching that at one of our make and takes?


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Lilly*

Thanks for the comments...Yes, cardboard bad..... The wood is awesome...


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Spookineer*

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah this is definitely a prop that we call need.

I was thinking that this might be a good prop to use for make and take. I need to chat with you on how to lay that out..


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the How to, this is really great, I now have to add two of these to my list.
Awesome!


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Bohica*

Thanks Bohica...........

I am glad you found it useful. I am thinking about building a scaled down Bart sized one. Stay tuned....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great! Your model doesn't look happy though. lol


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Halloween Zombie*

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I suppose that being happy about modeling a coffin is not the normal reaction....lol


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Scary Godmother*

Thanks for the feedback. The project was a lot of fun and we were pleased with the results.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

legendofthewood said:


> T... cardboard coffin that was purchased for $49...


Wow are you serious? $49 for a cardboard coffin? That's just crazy!!


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yes, Cardboard bad*

The cardboard one was purchased a couple years ago...and it was $49 on sale. Cardboard is bad and it falls apart.. It is crazy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely coffin, Legend. Maybe the model would be happier if you added a velvet lining


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks RoxyBlue*

Thanks so much for the comments. Yeah, we are talking about a coffin with a possible lining. Not sure what type of material to use, but velvet would make sense.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I built mine from foam board years ago, but this makes me think it may be time to upgrade.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Spooky1*

Spooky1,

I was thinking about foam, but I was concerned about durability while moving and I wanted one where an actor could get inside.

How has yours held up?

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the looks and ease of building the coffin, its on my list of "must do" projects!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Bohica*

Thanks for the feedback.

Yeah, the plan is pretty easy and the amazing portion is the near zero waste of lumber.

Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Ghostess*

Thanks for feedback Ghostess.


----------

